# McDyess:it was unfortunate I didn't get to sign with Rockets



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Pistons forward Antonio McDyess, a Houston resident, said he was interested in signing with the Rockets in the offseason until the Pistons made a big, early offer that made his decision easy.
> 
> McDyess signed a four-year, $22.6 million deal with the Pistons, a change from his last trip to free agency. He had considered the Rockets and Suns before signing with the Nuggets. He had 19 points and 10 rebounds in 34 minutes at Toyota Center on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/2926503 

What if Rockets had signed McDyess?


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

I like the way he subtlely put Lue down – we had zero point guards, apart from Lue. “Why not just say, we only had one point guard, and he’s crap”?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

It's too bad Houston didn't take him. He is exactly what they need right now.


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> I like the way he subtlely put Lue down – we had zero point guards, apart from Lue. “Why not just say, we only had one point guard, and he’s crap”?


LOL


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't like how Dice repeatedly says the only reason he signed with Detroit was because of the Pistons. In the past he said he wouldn't have signed had they not beaten the Lakers in the finals. I know it's a business but come on. Show that you at least sorta want to play here because you like it here, until you leave then you don't have to pretend anymore.

PS, last night's game was a start :grinning:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

McDyess is a mess. He proved that on many occasions.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

its more unfortunate the Rockets traded kelvin cato


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> McDyess is a mess. He proved that on many occasions.


14 and 10 as a starter on 56% shooting. And that's as the 4th or 5th option.

He's struggled to get involved at times, but when he asserts himself he's still as good as he's ever been. 

He thouroughly embarassed Yao last night. Scoring the first 12 points of the game and 15 of the first 19. He was ripping rebounds away from him all night and even won a tip against him. He's healthy and he's still good.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I wasn't talking about talent.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> I wasn't talking about talent.


Then what are you talking about? His knees? Because he's healthy.

He's not quite as athletic as he once was, but he's running, dunking, and rebounding over people. And doing it without any pain and without any braces.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I think he is upset because he didnt resign with the Suns :whoknows:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

This season? I couldn't care less, we are 12-2.

McDyess has mental problems. He seems to have trouble making decisions for himself and let others talk him into it.

Dice is a nice guy and all that. But that's probably his problem that he is too nice.

Just wait until Dice plays Phoenix again. The last 2 times he blew out his knee. that's karma....

Btw, McDyess wants to be a room designer or something weird like that. I forgot what it exactly was and they took it off of suns.com now but it was something that made you think.
I don't think McDyess has a wife or children. :shy:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> I just felt it was the best place for me.


Shut up, they offered you the most money, you took it. Don't act like anything other than money went into the decision.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Shut up, they offered you the most money, you took it. Don't act like anything other than money went into the decision.


There were teams offering just as much as the Pistons, probably some teams willing to give more years too.

The championship and Chauncey Billups did play some role in him signing.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> Btw, McDyess wants to be a room designer or something weird like that. I forgot what it exactly was and they took it off of suns.com now but it was something that made you think.
> I don't think McDyess has a wife or children. :shy:


lol


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> There were teams offering just as much as the Pistons, probably some teams willing to give more years too.
> ...


Specifically, which teams offered him the same money and which offered him more years?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Specifically, which teams offered him the same money and which offered him more years?


I don't remember specifics, but I know the Cavs and Celtics were interested. Both were willing to use their MLE and I'm pretty sure I remember reading an article saying Dyess turned down more money from one of them to sign with Detroit.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>
> Btw, McDyess wants to be a room designer or something weird like that. I forgot what it exactly was and they took it off of suns.com now but it was something that made you think.
> I don't think McDyess has a wife or children. :shy:


:no:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

wow, mcdyees was once one of the best PF's in the league, and this season he's been able to come back from injury and so far he's been playing extremely well. personally, i have nothing but respect for this guy, and yet i see so many ppl hating on him. what's to hate really?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> Btw, McDyess wants to be a room designer or something weird like that. I forgot what it exactly was and they took it off of suns.com now but it was something that made you think.
> I don't think McDyess has a wife or children. :shy:


What the hell does that have to do with anything?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> What the hell does that have to do with anything?


----------

